# Mossberg Super Bantam Youth



## Fowlmouth (Oct 4, 2008)

This is a lightly used 20 ga. pump shotgun with a 22" barrel. It has the extra spacer and recoil pad for a longer length of pull. It has 3 choke tubes and shoots 2 3/4" & 3" shells. This is a great gun for kids or wife. Make an offer if interested.....


----------



## gdog (Sep 13, 2007)

My kids had one of these and it worked out great. The adjustability of the stock makes it very easy to fit the gun to the shooter. 

For the $$ hard to beat.


----------



## LostLouisianian (Oct 11, 2010)

Awesome guns. My grandson started out on one and killed his first duck with it. He graduated up to a 12 just 3 years later because he was growing faster than phrag. Now at he just turned 15 and is almost 6 foot and a well built 195#. I'm thinking of getting him a 10 gauge. :shock:


----------



## Fowlmouth (Oct 4, 2008)

My girls have been happy with this gun and so have I. If nobody wants it then it can sit in my safe with the other dust collectors.:smile:


----------

